# Dubai vs Abu Dhabi



## orbit123

I am a primary teacher from the UK and am in the process of applying for jobs in Dubai. I'd had my heart set on Dubai (and still do) but one agency has suggested Abu Dhabi as another option.

I'm just looking for any advice as to how the two compare in terms of living and working, as well as expat communities and schools/areas to avoid.

Thanks!


----------



## NazneenKhan

Even, I would suggest you Abu Dhabi as it is less expensive and much more better than Dubai. Because of recent hike on rents people are preferring Abu Dhabi on Dubai.

You can also check this link which I found for you: Why Abu Dhabi is better than Dubai

Hope it helps you.


----------



## orbit123

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I don't understand the last poster's comments at all. Rents are expensive in both cities, but much higher in Abu Dhabi than Dubai. There is regulation of rent increases in Dubai and free-for-all in AD at present. 50% rent increases are not unusual and rent is usually paid one year in advance. If you are lucky you will get a school where housing is provided and you don't have to worry about the rents.

Lifestyle is similar in both cities. Cost of living is also similar. There are no "areas to avoid" as such.


----------

